# You know you're addicted to SAS when...



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

You get the 'you may only post 50 times in 24 hours' message... :yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

you your frustrations here instead of talking to a real person.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> You get the 'you may only post 50 times in 24 hours' message... :yes


This has happened to me a few times. The first time it happened I was soooo embarrassed! The next time it happened I was pissed. :roll


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> You get the 'you may only post 50 times in 24 hours' message... :yes


I had that happen to me and then I had to just observe while everyone else had fun :| That's not nice at all. :no lol

you know you're addicted to SAS when you wake up in the middle of the night wondering what number the 9999th post is at or if there is a person left standing<---- I've never done that...just saying, if you're doing this, time to get help for your addiction..lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've gotten that many times but not out of addiction but rather out of boredom, it's the only reason I post anymore. After Becky & Thunder sold this site and we lost many good old members it's done nothing but go downhill and shows no sign of ever getting back to was it was before.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> I've gotten that many times but not out of addiction but rather out of boredom, it's the only reason I post anymore. *After Becky & Thunder sold this site and we lost many good old members it's done nothing but go downhill and shows no sign of ever getting back to was it was before*.


Thanks Toad, that's heartwarming.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

you count Saturday night posting as a social outing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've accidently mentioned people's usernames in conversation with real life people.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> you count Saturday night posting as a social outing.


:lol

but I have to admit that being on this site was the only thing I did for many Saturday nights


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tweedy said:


> You get the 'you may only post 50 times in 24 hours' message... :yes


:lol I had this happen to me for the first time a couple of weeks ago. Strangely, I was still able to come back within 24hrs and post. :con Maybe it resets at midnight.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...your internet slows down and you get angry that you can't post your thoughts fast enough...lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

You turn on invisible mode so people won't know you're online all day.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

When you're on SAS constantly at home, work, and think about it at class and struggle to avoid hopping on here.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when SAS members have developed a nickname for you or some other term of endearment lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

When you think of and refer to yourself as your SAS username rather than your ACTUAL NAME.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you've lost weight cuz you only take a bite in between reading and replying to posts...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

you check your SAS PMs to make sure you're alive.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

....when you brush your teeth with one hand and type posts with the other


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

you'd rather read and post than empty your bladder in the appropriate vessel.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you wake up from a horrible nightmare and it's that you got permanently banned from SAS lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sash said:


> ...when you wake up from a horrible nightmare and it's that you got permanently banned from SAS lol


:haha


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 8 seconds."


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

When you go on the internet to research for school but end up automatically on SAS.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

when SAS is the only thing on your mind :love2


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

When you dream about SAS members.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^haha yeah I've had quite a few dreams about people from here. I don't know why but last week I dreamt that I called Ultrashy on his new cell phone, lol. I hope that doesn't weird him out.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When you log in and you see one notification and you start jumping for joy...yelling "yippee!!" lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

you get all your news from the Society & Culture forum.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when logging into SAS is at the top of your "most important things to do today" list.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sash said:


> When you log in and you see one notification and you start jumping for joy...yelling "yippee!!" lol


hee hee, it makes my day! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....I get requests for temporary bans.....in my sleep.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> When you dream about SAS members.





ShyFX said:


> ^haha yeah I've had quite a few dreams about people from here. I don't know why but last week I dreamt that I called Ultrashy on his new cell phone, lol. I hope that doesn't weird him out.





millenniumman75 said:


> .....I get requests for temporary bans.....in my sleep.


:lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

when you log off sas and then five minutes later you log back on.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol that is why there is no need to log off.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> .....I get requests for temporary bans.....in my sleep.


:lol

when someone invites you out and you say nah, I've got other plans..."other plans" meaning chatting and posting on SAS.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

you spend every waking hour trying to get banned, and you think that will make you infamous


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, You know you're addicted to SAS when you become a moderator.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

when you post count is above 33000, wtf. 


Some of the post counts on this site are insane. When is the novel coming out??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When for some reason your internet is down and you suddenly feel extremely angry, irritated and bitter...you dig deep down for the reason and ask yourself...why??? ...you arrive to the only conclusion: SAS is missing from your life and you are experiencing withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> you count Saturday night posting as a social outing.


That's me! lol


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ lol that is why there is no need to log off.


I check SAS before I even get out of bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh, You know you're addicted to SAS when you become a moderator.





sherbert said:


> when you post count is above 33000, wtf.
> Some of the post counts on this site are insane. When is the novel coming out??


:hide :lol

I have been here for over five years - it wasn't an overnight thing :lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you fall asleep in the middle of typing a post


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You leave up the browser, then add to the Last One Standing thread, only to be 15 off the actual number.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when someone invites you to another forum and you visit feeling almost insulted...thinking no other forum can *ever* take the place of *my* SAS lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

...when its just a bunny hop away from online college


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> I check SAS before I even get out of bed.


 This lol.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you stop watching your fav TV shows so you can be on SAS instead


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

When SAS is your homepage


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

..when you only have one access to the internet and someone else you're living with asks to use it and you get irritated and say "Ok, but you've only got 5 minutes"...then you actually time them. lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NotRealName said:


> When SAS is your homepage


The button is on my menubar :um :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Your favourite hobby is adding a bob to members' avatars. *looks at Ospi*

2. You're late for everything because you wanted to stay on SAS til the very last minute.

3. Your heart sinks when you log in and have no new notifications.

4. You log off, promising yourself an early night, go to bed, turn the light off and start checking SAS on your mobile. Regardless of the extortionate internet charge.

5. SAS is the first thing you think about when you wake up. :mushy :lol

I soooooooo wish I didn't know these things from experience.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

you stay up all night on SAS because it's better than sleeping


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When you're at work and your boss sees you typing away and yells from across the room "Good job...good work...keep it up!" And you smile sheepishly because instead of working you were....guess..


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when little girls and boys run to you asking..."what does SAS mean?" as they point to your "I love SAS" t-shirt.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you refer to your wall on SAS as your "room" and you wonder what colors or theme you will decorate it next


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> 3. Your heart sinks when you log in and have no new notifications.


Yes, it's painful every time. :sigh


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when it was really love at first...

site! :love2


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

When you should be putting yer dinner on instead of typing about not having put yer dinner on!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

When you dream about SAS...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

..when someone asks you of your fondest memory and you instantly think of something that happened on SAS




Disclaimer: My above posts have never happened to me...no sirrree lol :no
Seriously...I have two little kids and a big baby (my hubs) to take care of...even if I wanted to get addicted, I wouldn't be able to. This is all in good fun. lol (either that or I'm in denial :um)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

when yer posting more than Sash in any given day!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> when yer posting more than Sash in any given day!


:lol

nice! I like how you dressed that up with two smilies too...very sneaky


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sash said:


> :lol
> 
> nice! I like how you dressed that up with two smilies too...very sneaky


Aye, I was gonna just use the one smiley. But I dont know you that well yet, so you might be dangerous!   

(we'll use three this time, and be extra-safe!!)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aye, I was gonna just use the one smiley. But I dont know you that well yet, so you might be dangerous!
> 
> (we'll use three this time, and be extra-safe!!)


I'm rather harmless...rest assured...lol Smilies are a good way of saying.."I come in peace" Plus, they're adorable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I put the emoticons in by typing them.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> When I put the emoticons in by typing them.


Wow! you've got them memorized!

..when SAS becomes "the place to be" in your mind


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream about SAS last night.

I was posting a new thread, but I was worried that I was posting too much and everyone would get sick of me so I deleted it.

I had SA in my dream about posting on SAS. Nice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sash said:


> Wow! you've got them memorized!
> 
> ..when SAS becomes "the place to be" in your mind


Quite a few of them yes, but not all of them - it saves time from the popups :lol. Yeah, I have been here that long.

......when I am my own groupie! :sas


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I had to cancel internet at my house because I spent too much time on sas.



Miss Meggie said:


> I check SAS before I even get out of bed.


I totally used to do that


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Quite a few of them yes, but not all of them - it saves time from the popups :lol. Yeah, I have been here that long.
> 
> ......when I am my own groupie! :sas


:lol It may be just easier than trying to find the one want in the group.

...when someone asks you about your social life and you say..."Yeah, it's so amazing" all the while referring to SAS in your mind lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream about SAS last night.
> 
> I was posting a new thread, but I was worried that I was posting too much and everyone would get sick of me so I deleted it.
> 
> I had SA in my dream about posting on SAS. Nice.


Nah, we wouldn't get sick of you posting.

I had one too...I just don't remember what it was, lol.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

....when you start having SAS hallucinations..you wake up in the middle night only to find one of the smilies standing by your fridge eating a cold piece of leftover chicken 

...or you look into the mirror and instead of seeing your face you see a smiley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When you know about all the soap opera antics of various members of the site. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When you anticipate the time change! :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

When "down for site maintenance" is an inconvenience.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You eat your dinner at the computer so you don't have to leave SAS.

*nomslurpmunchyum*

Not something I'd do, of course.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you invite someone over and you say...come, let me show you something AMAZING...you've got to see this!!...and you lead them to the SAS website


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...you go over to a friend's place, and spend the time browsing SAS on their laptop.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> ...you go over to a friend's place, and spend the time browsing SAS on their laptop.


lol...you kick them off ...scoot on over...I have something important to do!

or

...when logging on you say.."Come to Mama!!!" or Papa...you're pick..lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

When you're on SAS while eating dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I just made a post like this in Random Thought of the Day!



letitrock said:


> 10-1=9





Aloysius said:


> no, 10 - 1 = 0


NO! 2 + 2 = 8!

In other news 
****Exhaustion Watch****
Continued disregard for the time will result in exhaustion and falling asleep at the keyboard. Paxil dosages have been taken and progress will be monitored Millenniumman75 - you are going to get an infraction for not going to sleep in a timely manner. Last Friday night, you were up until 4am and slept in until 1pm. 

We return you to your regularly scheduled program already in progress.....


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you've been diagnosed with carpal tunnel for "uninterrupted typing" and you visit the doctor and it goes something like this:

Doc: No typing for a while now
You (getting hysterical): But, but doc...
Doc: Just till you get better
You: I...I just can't...SAS is everything to me..(breaks down into uncontrollable sobs)
Doc: :um

After you walk out.

Doc: :haha

Shame on doc :no


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When this message really ticks you off: 

This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 13 seconds.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

you start a thread with a title like "you know you're addicted to SAS when ..."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

When you constantly log on to SAS at work using your phone's internet connection.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

...when you strive to be the last poster on every thread in the "just for fun" section


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...when you are the last poster in every thread.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when someone asks you, "where's it happening?" You say, "SAS is where it's at." :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....when you continuously post until you get the Millenniumman75 three boogie combination......or attempt to collect as many boogies from him as legally possible. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....when you leave at a round post count figure .
(this was post #43,549)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

...when you wake up to it in the morning and fall asleep with it at night, in other words, when you make it your lover.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

pita said:


> When this message really ticks you off:
> 
> T*his forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 13 second*s.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!

Aw, I hate that message !


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

....when you call your kids..."BREAKFAST TIME!!!" And they come running and say..."Mom why do our pancakes have written "I love SAS" on the them??

oops...my bad :um


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Why is this forum So addictive?
LOL!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....when you continuously post until you get the Millenniumman75 three boogie combination......or attempt to collect as many boogies from him as legally possible. :lol


 My new goal in life!!!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you get the "you are only allowed 50 posts in 24 hours" message but you keep trying anyways until you manage a post here or there


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

When you make a reply in this thread


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

...when you make multiple replies to this thread.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you want to ask for a user requested temporary ban but you talk yourself out of it by saying..."nah, the 50 posts day a limit should keep me in check."


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

When you find yourself out-posting Sash!!! 

(haha, only kiddin' Sash mate)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> When you find yourself out-posting Sash!!!
> 
> (haha, only kiddin' Sash mate)


So, you enjoy poking fun at me eh? I love it!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

when you enjoy poking fun at Sash.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> when you enjoy poking fun at Sash.


:lol

...when you know how to operate SAS better than the moderators..


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you ask the moderators to consider extending the 50 posts a day limit

@tutliputli :b (just teasing)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

when you've read every one of Sash's posts


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> when you've read every one of Sash's posts




When you walk in a dream and you know you're not dreaming signore
SAS and me, living free...back in old Napoli
That's amore


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sash said:


> ...when you ask the moderators to consider extending the 50 posts a day limit
> 
> @tutliputli :b (just teasing)


lol!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

when you lol at inside jokes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just posted about sushi and up pops this in another thread!









That's when you know you're addicted to SAS. It knows you well enough to technologically stalk :lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sash said:


> ...when you ask the moderators to consider extending the 50 posts a day limit
> 
> @tutliputli :b (just teasing)


which I would know absolutely NOTHING about.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...when you dedicate songs, art pieces, or poems to SAS 

Artists of SAS...get to work!!! :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

when ya wake up at 11am with a laptop in yer arms and the chat-thingy page still open.
And the window wide open and the first thing ya do is make another post before yer cornflakes. Oh Dub, ya need help matey


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> when ya wake up at 11am with a laptop in yer arms and the chat-thingy page still open.
> And the window wide open and the first thing ya do is make another post before yer cornflakes. Oh Dub, ya need help matey


omg, i loled at this!

Even i havent done this :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> omg, i loled at this!
> 
> Even i havent done this :b


aye, well the worst part is that I have 2,100 euro in me wallet coz I withdrew it to pay the tiler/plumber fer doin up me new hoose. And me wallet is in the middle of the sittin room floor, about 2 feet away from the open window. God I'm such a numpty-head!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

When you're in Dub's signature.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sash said:


> ...when you ask the moderators to consider extending the 50 posts a day limit
> 
> @tutliputli :b (just teasing)


When you look at this post and think.. 'hmm yeah, I've felt the need for that once or twice..' :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> When you're in Dub's signature.


Hmm maybe dubs is just addicted to the strawberry?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

when you have dreams of SAS


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol Yeah, I'll admit to that!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope i was in it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When you know the keyboard short cuts for posting

When something you talk about on here comes up in a conversation with someone in the real world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^You know some of the emoticans by command


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> you count Saturday night posting as a social outing.


:haha


laura024 said:


> When you go on the internet to research for school but end up automatically on SAS.


Yep, done this too many times. Only usually it's googling info., or going to facebook & instead coming here.



Dub16 said:


> When you should be putting yer dinner on instead of typing about not having put yer dinner on!


Yep. Done this. The other night nearly burned something because I became absorbed coming here.

When SAS is the first thing you think of when you get up, and the last thing you do before going to bed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

When you've hit the 50 post limit more than once, having not spent time in the "Just For Fun" forum.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

you think of what to say next on the forums :lol


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

when you check the board daily.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

your up before 4 am and it's the first thing you do is log on to SAS.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you've told yourself for the thousandth time:

I've got serious stuff I seriously need to take care of.
I really haven't got the time for this.
I'm going to stop coming here.
I'm going to cut down on my time here.
I'm going to wean myself off here.
starting next week.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome, tutliputli.
You last visited: Today at 08:25 PM

The time is now 08:28pm. :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You accept a mod position because it gives you a good cover for why you're online most of the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> You accept a mod position because it gives you a good cover for why you're online most of the time.


 :lol - this is true.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> 2. You're late for everything because you wanted to stay on SAS til the very last minute.
> 
> 3. Your heart sinks when you log in and have no new notifications.
> 
> 5. SAS is the first thing you think about when you wake up. :mushy :lol





Mercurochrome said:


> you count Saturday night posting as a social outing.


:haha...so true


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

you can't ****ing leave this place


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Welcome, tutliputli.
> You last visited: Today at 08:25 PM
> 
> The time is now 08:28pm. :lol


:boogielollll


----------

